# Not going to France.



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Not going to France this year. We sold our home late last year and we are building again. Downsizing in a big way. 

We travelled to France for the last 6 year in May and now the time is coming up when we used to go and we are getting very restless. Would love to be off and hit the roads in Brittany, and up and down the coast.   

Please send in plenty of pictures to keep us going and hope the build goes well and we might get going in Sept. 

Safe journey to all who are going on the Continent and give us loads of reports. 

Regards.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

couldn't you fit in just a SHORT trip? but then again, it's a long way from Galway  . Bet you'll be twitchy by the end of the summer!


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Nora+Neil,

But look at the weather we are having here!! A tour of Ireland to places you haven't been before is in order!


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Nora & Neil

Sorry to hear you're tied up this year. Remember, the builders will probably p%*s off for all of Aiugust. Could you fit in a short trip?

Anyway, we are going to France so if you want to list your favourite locations, I promise to send you photos of us visiting them when I come back!

IH


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Nora and Neil.

We will be on Carrowniskey beach outside Louisburg from mid Sat morning til at least Monday evening if you want to take a spin up to us.

It would be great to meet you.

In fact if anyone in Ireland wants to come along it would be great craic.

Catherine and Greg.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hooray. Hooray.
We off to France.
Going on 28th Aug for 5 weeks.

Was suppose to be building. house sold,now renting, due to person selling site getting greedy. 

Got planning and had fixed a price on site,back in Sept 06.

Now have put in for planning on another site, planning will take 3 months, so we off to France in the meantime.

Somethings has a good ending.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Excellent news, N&N - as you say, sometimes things happen for the best  

We'll try to save some good weather for you :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Norah+Neil

Great to see you are going to get to France after all.

Did you have any luck with the ebike web site ,We are also interested in

ebikes, Just dont know which ones to buy.

Heading to Cork tomorrow for the weekend hope the weather improves.

aido


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Norah+Neil

Great to see you are going to get to France after all.

Did you have any luck with the ebike web site ,We are also interested in

ebikes, Just dont know which ones to buy.

Heading to Cork tomorrow for the weekend hope the weather improves.

aido


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Aido,
we bought an Urbanmover Cruiser for Myra before we went to Germany in May and what a boon it was. Erlangen is a city designed around cyclists, we even did our supermarket shopping on our rothars, packing the panniers with our grub. Everywhere we went our bikes were accommodated with secure parking even outside restaurants. What a difference from Baile Atha Cliath. If you fancy a spin on the aforementioned article give me a holler and we can arrange through PMs. We got a geat deal buying from a girl who won two on a radio station competition, buying for slightly less than half price at €500 but I would probably pay full price if I had to replace it, its such a gem. Sorry to hijack your thread N+N and hope you have a blast in la belle france. Wish I had some leave left but used all 07 leave in 06 and any time off now is at my own cost so we'll have to wait till 08 leave is allocated in Oct
the bike can be seen on electricbikes.ie

Noel


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Noel.

Good news about the bikes i will contact you after the weekend just heading to Cork now.

Aido


----------

